# Paper or Tablet?



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Curious as to your preference between Paper or Electrons when it comes to reading.

Originally I always preferred holding a book or magazine in my hands over reading them on a tablet, but lately I've come to find there are certain advantages to the tablet.

The new screen on the iPad is amazing. I like that it can store hundreds of books/magazines (less clutter, searching capabilities, less weight), it's more portable than I expected, books tend to be cheaper, and magazines usually give you the electronic version free with your subscription.

Now, there still are some issues, Glare for example, and nothing quite beats the feel of a book, but my opinion, surprisingly is starting to swing to the tablet...


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I like e-ink (my Kindle) for books, and paper for magazines. I can read paper magazines at the kitchen table without worrying about splashing milk on them.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I use both, but for different purposes. The tablet is unbeatable for certain things: I had the complete works of Shakespeare on my shelf but it's so heavy that you can't read it in bed and the point size of the type was so small I practically had to use a magnifying glass to read it. It's available for free as an ebook, and it's so much more convenient: you can search for phrases, and you can read it in bed without feeling like you're doing pushups.

I mostly use the iPad for reference books, computer software manuals, etc. I do have a few novels on there that I read when traveling, but I guess I'm old-fashioned enough to prefer reading novels and poetry on the printed page. Also because I work at a computer all day sometimes I like getting away from everything electronic and a real book is a good refuge. 

I suffer from the kewpie-doll effect when reading in bed: put me in a horizontal position and my eyes close. Dropping a paper book when I'm falling asleep usually causes no damage, but I have to be careful when reading in bed with the iPad. I've considered putting a cushion next to the bed in case I drop the iPad and it falls to the floor.

The iPad is also great for keeping cookbooks, especially for travel, because you can search quickly for individual ingredients. But I don't like cooking with it in my own kitchen. My real cookbooks are covered with cooking stains; I'm a sloppy cook, and I'm not eager to get olive oil and paprika all over my iPad. I know there are screens you can buy to protect it but when I'm in my own kitchen I find a paper cookbook does just fine.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Neither! For my subscription to the Economist, I use their word-for-word audio MP3s. I listen to it in the car or when I'm exercising (both things are boring and use up a lot of time).

I haven't tried to read a novel on either a tablet or a e-reader. I did read some pdfs on an original ipad, but the dpi was so low that it hurt my eyes after a few pages.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

PDFs pretty much suck on the iPad; it's not so much the dpi but the awkwardness of the interface. But it's still more enjoyable than reading PDFs on a computer monitor. eBooks, on the other hand, are unalloyed joy; you can adjust type size and the text reflows automatically; you can set it to "night reading" with white text on dark background so you can read in bed during bouts of insomnia without having to turn on a light and disturb a sleeping partner.

Another thing to note is that some apps on the iPad (and maybe other tablets, I can only speak from my own experience) are better than their PC-based counterparts. The Kayak app is better than Kayak.com, and as a semi-professional musician who doesn't read music, I love the Amazing Slow Downer app, which is miles better than the same program on my Mac.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm a paper guy. I do so much reading off of a computer screen at work, that I like paper when I'm reading for me. There are advantages to both of course, and I'm not so much of a luddite to admit there aren't some things where tablet excels, but I like a book.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I meant the dpi of the screen. I could make out the pixels clearly at normal book-reading distance. I don't this would be an issue for the iPad 3.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I have the iPad 2, not sure if the resolution is any better than that of the first-generation model, but text never looks pixellated to me.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I read a lot on my phone and computers, they've got up to date information, they're more convenient etc.

However I read faster and more comfortably on paper. I hear that the e-paper is similar for most people but haven't tried it.

I think the data still shows that real paper reading is more effective for speed and comprehension. As far as cost, I read mostly used or library books so they're pretty cheap anyway.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Electronic.

Paper actually hurts my eyes. Maybe it's because I'm an "internet baby" or whatever that's called. I'm used to the computer/phone. Reading on paper is hard.

Paper is also an annoyance. Gotta hold the book, flip the page, text is small, paper rips..... pain in the ***.

The only time I read something on paper is when I have to.


----------



## JustAGuy (Feb 5, 2012)

Depends.

For art books, and textbooks that have a lot of pictures... I'm particularly a fan of paper...

For anything that's primarily text, ereader would be fine. I bought my ereader so that I don't have to lug my physical library around the world with me. So... there is that. But I'm sorely disappointed at the lack of ebooks, and the lack of a standardized format for ebooks, and the amount of encryption that is on them to prevent you from reading on different devices.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I keep 2 books on the go, one on my smartphone and one hard copy. Depends on my mood.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

Nothing beats the Saturday morning PAPER.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

brad said:


> 1. I'm old-fashioned enough to prefer reading novels and poetry on the printed page. Also because I work at a computer all day sometimes I like getting away from everything electronic and a real book is a good refuge.
> 
> 2. My real cookbooks are covered with cooking stains; I'm a sloppy cook.....


1. Though key is the text, I prefer the classic style, that of printed page by far! I also think it's better for the eyes, especially after having used the computer for many hours as Brad mentioned.

2. Speaking of which, the best cookbook I have, is one a friend gave me recently: 'The American Woman's Cook Book' - Edited by Culinary Arts Institute Director: Ruth Berolzheimer. Published by Garden City Publishing Co., Inc. New York. Copyright, 1939. 

A beautiful emerald green book of 757 pages with black & white pics. [no stains on it] & full of fantastic recipes [including French ones that I'm sure you know Brad].


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

Although I own a Kindle I rarely use it, usually when I'm traveling for a few days. When I'm home I prefer to read regular books printed on paper. In the last year I bought far too many books, which lately I don't have time to read .


----------

